# Life expectancy



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hello, is there a life expectancy for chis? My last one (Rusty R.I.P.) lived 22 years. And very sprie to the very end. And Roxy is almost 2. I can't bear the fact of loosing her too. Thank You , Kay


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I believe the average life expectancy of a Chihuahua is 15 - 18 years. They have the longest life expectancy of any dog. You were fortunate to have Rusty for so long --- I hope Roxy lives at least that long.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

For her weight the average is about 15yrs (*knock on wood* that she stays healthy). I have seen a couple 18yr old chi's come in and they looked pretty darn good for their age.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Toby was 3 days off his 16th birthday when he died,dont know how old Penny was as she was a rescue.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm thinking about that already too :wink: i hope mine will be 22 years ...i dread the day i have to lose them  

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm hoping that Lily sets a new world's record for chi longevity.


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

22 is a great age, I wish they all lived that long. At present I've got 4 at 12yrs, 2 at 14yrs & 1 at 16yrs & none of them act their age :shock: 
but we've lost 3 between 12 -14yrs due to heart problems  They do seem to outlive other breeds though


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, 22 years! That is a long life. I've never had one that lived beyond 12 years, however I think one reason for that is they were rescues and all had some health problems when I got them.

Jasmine is the first chi puppy I've had since I was a child. According to my vet, she is completely healthy so I'm hoping she will have a long and healthy life. Chis do have a longer life expectancy that most other breeds.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

This is so encouraging!

Did not someone on here say they had one to 25! WOWEE :shock:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

A friend of mines sister lost her chihuahua at 23 years old.. but the last 2 years she was really sick and old.... she did live a good life....


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

22 yrs.....how wonderful.......that is very encouraging to hear.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I read somewhere the average life expectancy is 15 yrs. 22 years would be great


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank You so much for your input. I feel very fortunate to have had Rusty for that long. I hope Roxy will beat that. Kay


----------

